# PM-25MV Purchase questions



## Veronica Stator (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I'm considering the PM-25MV for my first mill. I've had the PM-1022 lathe for a while now, and have been very happy with it. It's been the center (pardon the pun) of a lot of fun projects (documented here: http://quinndunki.com/blondihacks/?page_id=3338).

For the mill, a key limit for me is overhead space. Can an owner tell me how tall this machine is, without the stand? I'm bolting it to a bench with an immovable shelf overhead and need to know if it will fit. I can't find this spec in any of the documentation.

Second, any complaints about it? I've read lack of a quill lock might be a problem? My comparison mills would be the LMS 5500 "HiTorque" mill, and the Grizzly G0619. The latter is appealing because of the front crank for head height adjustment. Reaching to the top rear of the machine like on the PM-25 feels like a hassle. 

All advice appreciated!
-Veronica


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 20, 2017)

From the counter to the top of the motor is 34 inches. Mine's mounted on an old kitchen counter, Formica and all. Quill Lock? I can lock mine, in fact (this might be a complaint) I have to keep it snug or the quill is apt to move to the left by .002 or so. I put a brass slug under the screw that bears on the quill. Yes, the head crank is/can be a problem. I installed a windshield wiper motor to raise and lower the head. It has to be clamped tight, too, or it will wander .006 or .008. 
I like the machine, its done everything I've asked it to.


----------



## Veronica Stator (Apr 21, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> From the counter to the top of the motor is 34 inches. Mine's mounted on an old kitchen counter, Formica and all. Quill Lock? I can lock mine, in fact (this might be a complaint) I have to keep it snug or the quill is apt to move to the left by .002 or so. I put a brass slug under the screw that bears on the quill. Yes, the head crank is/can be a problem. I installed a windshield wiper motor to raise and lower the head. It has to be clamped tight, too, or it will wander .006 or .008.
> I like the machine, its done everything I've asked it to.



Thanks for the quick reply, Tom! That 34" measurement- is that with the head in the highest position? Trying to determine if I'll be limiting myself in any way with the headroom I have (40", I believe).


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 21, 2017)

Good catch, I just measured it where it is now. The scale on the side goes up another 2 1/2".  Still will fit under your 40 inches.


----------



## StanR (Apr 27, 2017)

Indeed

Mine comes to a touch over 37" with the head raised to the top of the column. Just measured it.


  Cheers

   StanR


----------



## Veronica Stator (Apr 28, 2017)

That's good news all around. Thanks for taking the time to measure for me, gents!


----------

